# Siam-Dutch Tool Chest



## NeilYeag (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't posted much lately but have been busy. Pretty much done with this chest. Case is in Teak, with accent woods Ebony, Brasil Rosewood, and walnut, plus some mystery wood for the small drawers. This is basically a take on the Dutch Tool chest with a couple of twists, mine is a bit wider to hold the full size saws, and I really don't like the completely open shelves on that is on most of the designs. The top open shelf I built a set of small drawers and the bottom one is kind of "double decker" so I could put the long bench planes on their sides. Just have to arrange and outfit the drawers now. All hand tool build. After 100+ hand cut dove tails I have kind of had enough of them for a while. The chest sits on a rolling base that also has a large storage area. 

Now the only question is what color of milk paint to put on????

Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2016)

Neil, that is incredibly awesome! I'm beyond words. I can just imagine that chest sitting along side your bench.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow, nice work


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cool box and collection of tools. Nice hearing from you again.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Fantastic work Neil. Truly inspiring!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2016)

Exquisite craftsmanship! And a plethora of fine tools to boot! You raised the bar for the rest of us. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2016)

Neil - Thats fantastic 
Your kidding about the milk paint aren't you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Neil - Thats fantastic
> Your kidding about the milk paint aren't you?



He has to be. Only @Brink would do something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Neil - Thats fantastic
> Your kidding about the milk paint aren't you?



Ha, yep, no paint for sure. I wish I had a decent camera so you could really see what the material looks like. BTW, the teak here in 4/4 and 6/4 in this quality runs about US $6.00 to $9.00 per board foot! 

Neil

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a beauty Neil! Looks like you even came up with vintage hardware....


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 26, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's a beauty Neil! Looks like you even came up with vintage hardware....



The pad lock is actually a re-production from Van Dykes Restorers won't keep any bad guys out but it looks cool, the drawer pulls from Lee Valley, and the strap hinges I made myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

